# Fromm large breed puppy



## pwoodward54 (Apr 19, 2014)

This topic has probably been posted before but I can't find a solid answer. Gunner is now 5 1/2 months old and eats Fromm Large Breed Puppy. When should I switch him to adult food? And which Fromm do I give him at that point? There are so many different ones.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado ate it until he turned one year, then I switched him to match my other dog and both rotate through the grain free recipes of their four star line.

Some people switch at 6 months, some people switch at 1 year, some people switch at 2 years, then there are those that never feed puppy food at all. 

As for which recipe, again look at what you want. You can feed any of their recipes and have it work. Choose one that your dog likes and your bank account can handle  That's the best one for your dog


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

what shade said  its just your preference . I been feeding mine Fromm Lamb and Lentils since he was 4 months but now im back to LBP cause it cost $20 less lol


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I fed LBP for a year (or better). I switched him to Gold and he has done well on it. We tried the grain free but he didn't care for it. In fact, I had to return the grain free fish one as he REALLY disliked it. At $75 a bag, I want my dog to love it and not have to be coerced into eating. We went back to full Gold (had been feeding Gold mixed with grain free in a very long transitional process) and he's back to eating happily. And it's $20 cheaper.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I feed/fed the Puppy formula til 6 months then go to LBP until 2 years old. After fully grown will go with Adult formula. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

